# Turquoise tru stone



## Bean_counter (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys finished this one up this evening. This is a junior gent II wrapped in turquoise tru stone. I made the custom finial button to match the rest if the pen. Hope y'all like it

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2014)

COOL pen!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

That us awesome man nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2014)

Man I like that, Never thought of doing matching finial buttons. I might have to try that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2014)

That's really sharp Mike, is Truestone an acrylic blank?


----------



## Fret440 (Aug 14, 2014)

Really making some interesting pens these days.

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That's really sharp Mike, is Truestone an acrylic blank?



Barry from what I understand it's real stone that has been crushed to a powder with an acrylic mixed in which makes it easier to turn.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael, that is a great looking pen and making the finial was a great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Like the finial.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael
That is a great looking pen! Whoever gets that will diffently be one happy customer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2014)

Very tasty 

I've only done the matching finial thing once -- it was Honduras rosewood burl with solid Sterling silver components, I gave my friend the choice of a polished silver finial or the "wood button" and that's the way he wanted it. Next time I do a fountain pen kit I'll think about doing it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2014)

Nicely done and well matched Michael !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

